# Aktuelle Zeit im Format YYYY-MM-DD HH-MM-SS in Logfile schre



## blstarter (23. Aug 2007)

Ich weiß - dazu gibt es jede Menge Treffer zum Thema Zeitstempel

nur was ich nie rausgelesen habe - wie komme ich an die aktuelle Zeit?

Ich möchte diverse Meldungen in eine Logfile schreiben, wobei jede Zeile mit o.g. Timestamp beginnen soll.

Ich habe mir mit SimpleTimeFormat schon das Format gebaut.

Nur wie weiter ?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Aug 2007)

```
Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();

// Get the components of the date
int era = cal.get(Calendar.ERA);               // 0=BC, 1=AD
int year = cal.get(Calendar.YEAR);             // 2002
int month = cal.get(Calendar.MONTH);           // 0=Jan, 1=Feb, ...
int day = cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);      // 1...
int dayOfWeek = cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK); // 1=Sunday, 2=Monday, ...
```
Quelle: http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.util/GetCurDate.html


```
Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();

// Get the components of the time
int hour12 = cal.get(Calendar.HOUR);            // 0..11
int hour24 = cal.get(Calendar.HOUR_OF_DAY);     // 0..23
int min = cal.get(Calendar.MINUTE);             // 0..59
int sec = cal.get(Calendar.SECOND);             // 0..59
int ms = cal.get(Calendar.MILLISECOND);         // 0..999
int ampm = cal.get(Calendar.AM_PM);             // 0=AM, 1=PM
```
Quelle: http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.util/GetCurTime.html


----------



## DaKo (23. Aug 2007)

System.nanoTime()?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Aug 2007)

@Dako:
da wird es aber schwer, nach einer Stunde noch zu erkennen, wann das nun genau war 



> This method can only be used to measure elapsed time and is not related to any other notion of system or wall-clock time. The value returned represents nanoseconds since some fixed but arbitrary time (perhaps in the future, so values may be negative).


----------



## byte (23. Aug 2007)

```
DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat(...);
System.out.println(df.format(new Date()));
```

Aber warum benutzt Du nicht einen vernünftigen Logger wie log4j? Da definierst Du einmalig das Ausgabeformat inkl. Timestamp-Format und musst Dich darum dann nicht mehr kümmern.


----------



## Saxony (23. Aug 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber warum benutzt Du nicht einen vernünftigen Logger wie log4j?



Vielleicht will er Log4blstarter schreibn. 

Ausserdem:



			
				P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
> int year = cal.get(Calendar.YEAR);             // 2002
> ```



Hehe man achte auf den Kommentar - ist aba immer noch gültig die Aussage. 

bye Saxony


----------



## bygones (23. Aug 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat(...);
> System.out.println(df.format(new Date()));
> ```
> ...


das java logging ist nicht 'unvernuenftig' oder schlecht... log4j ist weiterentwickelt, aber mit java logging ist dies ebenso zu erreichen (da muesste man das halt selber so schreiben). das aber disqualifiziert das java logging nicht


----------



## byte (23. Aug 2007)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das java logging ist nicht 'unvernuenftig' oder schlecht... log4j ist weiterentwickelt, aber mit java logging ist dies ebenso zu erreichen (da muesste man das halt selber so schreiben). das aber disqualifiziert das java logging nicht


Das habe ich auch nie gesagt. Aber offenbar benutzt der Threadersteller ja nichtmal java.util.logging, denn auch dort wird die Zeit (AFAIK) automatisch mitgeloggt.
Mein Tipp war so gemeint, dass er generell ein Logging Framework nutzen soll, log4j war nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## bygones (23. Aug 2007)

aso ;-)


----------

